# Cops4Kids Match Against Cancer



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The Isabella de Bethencourt Memorial Cops4Kids Match Against Cancer

The Police Officers Safety Association and Smith & Wesson are sponsoring the Isabella de Bethencourt Memorial Cops4Kids Match Against Cancer in Springfield, MA on Saturday, March 19. This is a match for the law enforcement community (law enforcement officers and the network of people that support them) that combines the fun of an IDPA-type match with the tactical lessons of a training event. It costs only $30 to participate, every penny of it will go to the Jimmy Fund to support pediatric cancer research, you will have fun, receive some valuable training, there will be prizes awarded for various shooting accomplishments, and valuable items will be raffled off. Many industry vendors have donated these prizes, which will include guns from Smith & Wesson. There are morning and afternoon fieldings.

You do not need to be a IPSC Class A shooter to be competitive in this event. The stages favor tactical thinking, preparation and realistic shooting. If you are a reasonable shot, you will be competitive AND have a lot of fun at this event. In addition to individuals, we encourage teams to shoot, too -- five people to a team. If you're part of a group--a team, a task force, a department or whatever -- or just a bunch of friends -- consider fielding a team to this match.

This first of what will be an annual match is being held in honor of Isabella de Bethencourt, the daughter of Heather and Michael de Bethencourt. Many of you know Michael -- he is a well known LE trainer in this area. Isabella died in 2003 at 11 months of age from cancer; the heroic efforts of the doctors, and the support that the de Bethencourts received, were the inspiration for this event.

All match information, the match rules, and all the forms that you need are on the match website, www.posacops4kids.com PLEASE visit the site and register. We can accept only 100 shooters at this one-of-a-kind event this year, and without any publicity we've had quite a few people sign up already...so hurry!

Please pass this announcement on to any friends or email lists that you think may be interested. Also, please post this announcement at your agency.

Finally, we are in need of Range Officers for this match, too. If you are a firearms instructor or have such experience, or if you have helped to officiate matches before, please consider volunteering for this duty. We need the ROs available the afternoon/evening before the match (Friday, March 18) to become acquainted with your duties and to shoot the stages for yourself. We will also need you for either the morning or afternoon fielding on the (following) day of the match, Saturday, March 19. To volunteer as an RO, just email the match project director, Ralph Mroz, at [email protected] or call him at 413 774 3512.

Thanks. We'll see you there!


----------



## ralphmroz (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi - I'm the project manager for this match, and the stage designer. I just wanted to thank Gil for helping us get the word out, and to let you all know that the stages have been designed in such a way that you don't need to be a great shot to do well -- judgement will carry the day.

Also, we have lots of product to give out as prizes and for raffles, and there is planned a poker shoot for a S&amp;W gun!

So sign up soon - we have a limited number of slots for shooters!


----------

